# Will it hurt to feed pumpkin daily?



## AlabamaChihuahuaGirl (Nov 16, 2011)

Will it hurt to feed Minnie Mae 2 teaspoons of pumpkin daily?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Just curious why? To stop diarrhea or to loosen constipation? It's a bulking agent so used for both conditions. However, I wouldn't give it every day, I would want to address the underlying problem if possible.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Ditto Tracy. We just keep it on hand to treat tummy issues.


----------



## AlabamaChihuahuaGirl (Nov 16, 2011)

I have been giving her some to help her loose poos. I agree that it is best to find the underlying problem and we are working on that part. I wasn't sure if I should keep her on it for a bit since her poos are back to normal or if I should stop giving it.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

If they're back to normal I would stop giving it. That's the only way you'll actually know if whatever the underlying cause is actually gone. Pumpkin just stops the symptoms. As in, if you stop giving the pumpkin and she gets loose poops again without any other factors changing; you'll know that there's actually something that's causing it (as opposed to the runs from just eating something a bit off). Could be a parasite or bacterial digestive problem.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Pumpkin is useful as a bandaid. 

What are you feeding?

Have you tried a probiotic?


----------



## AlabamaChihuahuaGirl (Nov 16, 2011)

I posted here about Minnie's eating. If the runny poos come back when she is off the pumpkin we will again switch her food. We are getting samples from TOTW, Wellness and Natural balance and I am going to try the grain free ones first. As in the above linked post - we have been feeding her 1/8 cup of Natural Balance canned food mixed with pumpkin - split between the 6am and 5pm feeding and 1/8 cup of Natural Balance Ultra split up between 3 feedings (11am, 3pm and 7pm). Her poos are much better and she is much happier. She hasn't had any pumpkin today and her poos are still normal. That is why I was asking about the pumpkin - wasn't sure if I should keep her on it or not but now I know it is better to take her off it and only use it when needed.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Ah ha. OK, now I remember that thread. I would just stick with what is working and gradually phase out the pumpkin as you are doing. Sounds like you are definitely on the right track.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

I am glad to hear she is doing better. I was wondering how she was doing with the new food.


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

Alabama chi girls mom, you have received some excellent advice. Oh,your little girl is gorgeous. How much does she weigh ?


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

I give my pugs pumpkin every day (once a day) , it helps there 'glands'


----------



## AlabamaChihuahuaGirl (Nov 16, 2011)

vicsta55 said:


> Alabama chi girls mom, you have received some excellent advice. Oh,your little girl is gorgeous. How much does she weigh ?


Thanks! She is 6 months old and is 2lbs 9oz. She is a tiny one but is 100% what we wanted in her.


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

You could just put her on a daily Enzyme/and Probiotic/Prebiotic. 
You can get three in one in tablet form/or powder form.
I'm currently hunting for a good enzyme/probiotic myself.
Blessings.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Cream Chi's said:


> I give my pugs pumpkin every day (once a day) , it helps there 'glands'


Are you referring to anal glands?? I've got a friend with a chi who has to have them quite regularly expressed. I know he gives pumpkin once in a while for tummy probs per my advice lol; but had no idea it helped with anal gland problems as well. Do let me know if that's what you mean; and if you have any citing/links to advocate it because I would love to pass that on to him!


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi, yes I mean there anal glands.. Pugs are prone to gland issues due to the shape of there rear ends (which are kinda flat) I give them pumpkin every day after reading about it on a pug forum, one of my pugs is a rescue so I've got no idea what she was fed as a puppy but when I got her her glands would 'leak!!!!! NOT nice!!!! Since she has had pumpkin & good quality food she is almost perfect & has perfect little poo's.. 

One thing to remember is pugs are a lot bigger than chi's so a little pumpkin every day isn't 'much' to a pug, never given it to my chi's every day as none of them have 'gland' issues so I have never felt the need .


----------

